

Easy CLI JSON Formatting - sublimino
http://www.binarysludge.com/2012/11/09/easy-cli-json-formatting/

======
bryanlarsen
Couple dozen other ways to do it:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/352098/how-to-pretty-
prin...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/352098/how-to-pretty-print-json-
script/5006476)

------
cobralibre
A problem with piping curl output through "python -mjson.tool" is that you
can't include the response headers, which is sometimes useful.

(This was enough of a problem for me that I wrote a simple curl replacement in
Python so I could have pretty-printed JSON or XML _and_ response headers, _or_
send the response directly to a Python REPL console as an object:
<https://github.com/cobralibre/hotpotato> )

~~~
js2
Emit the headers to stderr?

    
    
      curl -v -s "$url" | python -mjson.tool
      curl -D /dev/stderr -s "$url" | python -mjson.tool

------
kmfrk
Here is Paul Irish's .function dotfile solution:
[https://github.com/paulirish/dotfiles/blob/master/.functions...](https://github.com/paulirish/dotfiles/blob/master/.functions#L55).

Really recommend setting up his dotfiles. After you back up your dotfiles, you
can install his (which overwrites yours) just by writing

    
    
        git clone https://github.com/paulirish/dotfiles.git && cd dotfiles && ./sync.sh

------
DougBTX
This is another good one for formatting / filtering json:
<http://stedolan.github.com/jq/>

------
tedchs
Here is the bash alias I have been using for CLI JSON formatting, and as a
bonus, my random password generator:

alias jsonpp='ruby -r json -e '\''puts
JSON.pretty_generate(JSON.parse(STDIN.read))'\'''

alias md5pass='dd if=/dev/random bs=100 count=1 2>/dev/null | md5'

------
exhuma
I've done something similar a while back. A simple "works-for-me" package.
Feel free to try it out:

<https://github.com/exhuma/braindump/tree/master/jsonformat>

------
acdha
httpie is a nice replacement for curl which, among other things, has built-in
formatting so you can get pretty JSON / XML responses without giving up your
ability to do things like displaying response headers:

<https://github.com/jkbr/httpie>

------
Argorak
I use jazor and coderay for that:

gem install jazor coderay

curl $SOMETHING | jazor | coderay -json

------
wooptoo
Or with jsonlist in NodeJS.

